# One persons junk, another persons treasure



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

My oldest son, John (he has a smal contracting company) was doing some work for a client and a box containing some old tools were given to him. Not a great treasure to some but a worthy a mention. There were some early Stanley pieces and thought I would share some photos of some of the pieces of interest to me.

Maybe others have found similar tresures in unexpected places. I guess it would be neat to know the oldest tool in your shop that you use on a regular basis.

Have a great day!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice haul John get them shined up and you will have some nice nearly new tools.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice find John.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice John. I particularly like the spokeshaves. Not sure about the cutthroat razor though!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Pete, you gotta protect your tools with something. LOL


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now John... that's some real treasure to a handtool freak like me. You gonna come clean the drool off my keyboard now?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, my son gave them to me about 3-4 weeks ago and just got around to posting. This the first weekend free for the last few weeks. The shop is quiet and my time is consumed with work. 

Hum! Thinking, I must slow down. I hear the shop calling me,,,, 

Pete,, I watched my grandfather shave with one of those razors, when I was a toddler. I still remember the leather strap he used to keep it sharp. Nice memories for me. 

Dave I don't use a razor for protection,,, I have "guard cat", fears no one. 

Have a great day


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John

I had to run out to the shop to make sure my tools where still in the shop after seeing your new hall , the one I don't have is the veneer saw/panel saw...
I use the square all the time, the Irwin bits have been reworked and I removed the drive off the bits for the brace and bit handle...the drill is somewhere in a tool box with the drill bits still in the screw off handle... 

........++++++........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If only those tools could talk John. How is Pee Wee, haven't heard mention for a while, also have I missed recent posts on your CNC router.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj, the tools are something I likely will not use but my oldest son (John) likes old tools like me,,, My youngest son Scott likes modern technology. Just don't figure. 

Hi Harry, I really enjoy history and when I look at something old, I just about always say to myself, "I wish it could talk" the history behind it. 

Pee wee is doing great, it was kind of comical (if laughing at anothers misfortune is humerous) he likes to climb and get on top of things and has no problem getting up,,,, but at first jumping off a table 30" tall was a chore. He used to land on his one leg but it could not completely keep him from crashing on his nose. He would stand up shake his head look at the table and walk away. He must be a Llewellyn, "determind or stubborn" as he keeps trying. He is getting real good now I think it was all a new learning process. He is doing great and still the same lovable cat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

In time I think Scott will know that newer is not always better than old..

At one time I had a big supply of old tools and I was always amaze how well they made them.
And how well used they looked..  I could almost see the woodworker with his leather apron on and making a piece of fine furniture... out of a tree..  ( Roy Underhill type guy) 

======


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

I know how precious our dear animal friends can be. Looks like Pee Wee is doing awesome, great spark of life in his eyes. I know our cat was a little under for a bit while healing from having the lump removed but she responded very well even though she's 18-1/2 years old. 

Those tools are amazing, great haul.....good things come to good people....hmmmm....maybe that's why I never get any special deals like that.....LOL

Ed......


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi John: Ican relate my wife and I have three legged pomeranian, and he is totally fearless , will attack any male dog that comes into our yard, and scares most of them off too. I think its because they cant figure out what they are up against, they see this charging them that souds and acts like a badger comming at them and before they can think fight or flight he s almost there. you would have to see it to belive it, we call him Napoleon. It seems to fit!


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

John - I was almost like Bobj - some of those tools look really familiar. I think I got them from my dad?
Its amazing to see old tools, the other day they had a display/sale at the Mall, and had many table filled with old items. Looking at some of the tables - and seeing what they were asking for the items, I went home went through my tools in my shop and garden storage shop and retrieved about 10 of them. Now they are in a display. Yours looks great and some still have good use today - its amazing how some tools never change.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed,
I have yet to see any bad from you,,,,,, Hum! this must mean you are good.  The tools were a great find and in the hands of people that will treat them with the respect they deserve. 

Hi GateKeeper
Animals seem to be able to adapt and overcome. I don't really think Pee Wee sees a problem, he does all the things he done before his operation. Don't figure,,, 

Hi Larry
My son just asked the question "what are you doing with those old tools in that box" and they were given to him. We both enjoy history and he is quite a collecter of old items, he just knew I would like the tools,,,, and yes I did. 


Have a great day gentlemen!


----------

